# Pudel DH



## Biker-Sachse (24. Juli 2009)

Heii
Ich wollte mir dem nächst ein Downhill Rahmen anschaffen und ich denke das ich den pudel DH nehnmen werde, was haltet ihr von dem Teil mit dem DHX 5.0.
Ich fahre im Moment noch ein Big Hit 1 und ich wollte mir halt auch auf jeden Fall mehr Federweg usw. zulegen.

Bitte um rückmeldung 

Lg Julius


----------



## michar (24. Juli 2009)

schau mal bitte wieviel themen es hier schon zum pudel gibt..da steht alles dirn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

